# Old games



## drasix (Jul 19, 2003)

Does anyone remember the old diver game for mac? I think it was back in 1996... An old game about a diver, that had to pick up some treasures from the bottom of the sea...

Does anyone know the title? 

//Dig_Sparx


----------



## adambyte (Jul 19, 2003)

Sorry... can't help you out. But in keeping with the old games, but I AM a fan of Glider! I think an OS X version of it was released, btw... heheh.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 19, 2003)

how about an OS X version of Star Trek 25 ann. and Judgment Rites, that would be flippin' cool.  I sort of remember a diver game that was on Macs in stores but i never really played it or knew the name, sorry.


----------



## drasix (Jul 20, 2003)

They should release the sourcecode so we can port the old games to Mac.
That would be cool.. Also new games like.. Half Life, it's the most popular game and there isn't a Mac version of it :-( That sucks big time. Well... there should be made a Mac versions of all games, so we can enjoy the same stuff PC users do. 

//Dig_Sparx

OLD GAMES RULES!


----------



## monktus (Jul 21, 2003)

Whoa, forgot about that Star Trek game! Those were the days...


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 21, 2003)

yeah they were i loved the mission in ww2 germany with the spoiled Baron from the original series, i must have played that 50 times, lol


----------



## Androo (Jul 24, 2003)

did anyone here play the old LucasArts games?
Maniac Mansion, Day of the Tentacle, Full Throtle, Monkey Island, Sam and Max hit the road.....
all amazing games. I have them all. Or most of them.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 24, 2003)

yeah i played all the monkey island games including the recent one, i also loved the indiana jones series, i basically bought anything Lucasarts put out for Mac, Dark Forces, X-Wing, Tie Fighter, The Dig.  It was a sad day when they stopped making games for mac.


----------



## Decado (Jul 24, 2003)

I am replaying monkey island 2 right now!


----------



## voice- (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Decado _
> *I am replaying monkey island 2 right now! *


Ugh...good game, but I HATED the ending...loved the skeletons thou...


----------



## mdnky (Jul 25, 2003)

1996...OLD?!?

How about the original Oregon Trail or the Carmen San something...remember playing those in elementary school (Apple II I think), around 4th grade.  So, that would have been 1988 or 1989.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdnky _
> *1996...OLD?!?
> 
> I think most people are referring to a game being old graphically...compared to games coming out,
> ...


----------



## adambyte (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdnky _
> *How about the original Oregon Trail or the Carmen San something...remember playing those in elementary school (Apple II I think), around 4th grade.  So, that would have been 1988 or 1989. *



heheh.. speaking of... I have my original CD version of "Where In The World Is Carmen SanDiego? Deluxe Edition" I used to play this all the time in 1993... and, btw, if I switch my PowerBook G4's screen to 256 colors, I can play it under Mac OS 9 classic! I still love it! I think my rank is "Senior Investigator" or something.


----------



## Arden (Jul 26, 2003)

"Senior Instigator" is how I'd put it. 

Sparx:  You're not talking about Mouse Practice, are you?  That was one we had that let you, well, practice with the mouse, and you dove underwater and collected treasure... hmm.....

Half-life was going to be for Mac before Sierra looked at the numbers for Caesar III on Mac and figured Half-life would be similar, so they stopped porting it.  The dumbest thing they ever did.

Right now, I play Starcraft on both machines listed in my sig, and I've also been playing EV: Nova on my iMac.  Both are great, but neither has drop dead graphics.  At the Nexus CyberCade downtown, I play Battlefield: 1942, which is one of the best games I have ever played, the best action game ever.  Especially with the Desert Combat mod.


----------



## drasix (Jul 26, 2003)

Arden>
You're right... I dont know why.. But I just LOVE that game... It's simple and it doesn't have fancy graphics... but it is cool!!!

Again.... you're right about that Sierra/Valve has made the biggest mistake! EVER! If they could start porting it right now... Well I would still like to play HL... because its such a brilliant game... Including the mods> TFC, CS, DoD etc.
I'm a Half-Life fan.. and sadly I have to use my PC to play that game...

Lets hope that they make a mac version of HL2...

//Dig_Sparx


----------



## Arden (Jul 26, 2003)

Now, Half-life 2 may show some promise, since they seem to be porting some of the major games over now, except for select titles like Halo or Battlefield: 1942.


----------



## drasix (Jul 26, 2003)

The real problem is that we have to make companies understand we WANT things for Mac.. We WANT games to be ported to mac! We WANT BF1942!! We WANT Half-Life.. But they just dont get it! 
If they dont want to port the stuff then we have to... Make it OPEN SOURCE so we can port it! We're going to wait a great deal of time to be as popular as a PC. 

They dont care about us, MAC-people.. :-( 

//Dig_Sparx


----------



## RPS (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *Sorry... can't help you out. But in keeping with the old games, but I AM a fan of Glider! I think an OS X version of it was released, btw... heheh. *



ME TOO!!


----------

